# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Siemens] Siemens κουζινα αντικατασταση προσοψης θερμοθαλαμου/ ευρσεση μοντελου.

## cult

Παιδια δυο συντομες ερωτησεις.
Εχουμε μια κεραμικη κουζινα siemens 1999 μοντελο.
Πριν απο λιγο η συζυγος πηγε να ανοιξει τον συρταρι του θερμοθαλαμου και αυτο επεσε και εσπασε. Απο οτι ειδα ηταν απο γυαλι ασφαλειας (securit?) και εγινε πολλα κομματακια.
Το μοντελο της κουζινας αν θυμαμαι καλα ηταν στο εσωτερικο μερος του αλλα αφενος οπως προειπα εσπασε και εγινε κομματια αφετερου και ενα κομματακι που βρηκα ηταν καμμενο και δεν ξεχωριζες πολλα.
Απο που αλλου μπορω να δω το μοντελο της κουζινας? Αν την τραβηξω (κατι οχι ιδιαιτερα ευκολο λογω θεσης) το εχει απο πισω.
Επισης απο λιγο ψαξιμο που εκανα το συγκεκριμενο ανταλλακτικο δεν υπαρχει. Μπορω να κοψω σε τζαμα ενα κομματι γυαλι πυριμαχω ιδιων διαστασεων και να το κολλησω πανω στη λαμαρινα (ετσι και αλλιως ο ρολος του ειναι διακοσμητικος) και αν ναι πως?

----------


## xsterg

αν δεν εχεις manual πρεπει αναγκαστικα να την βγαλεια απο την θεση της και να δεις στο ταμπελακι στο πισω μερος. 
η λυση με τον τζαμα ειναι η τελευταια λυση. εγω αν δεν εβρισκα θα κοιταζα και σε ανακυκλωσεις ηλεκτρικων συσκευων. μπορει να βρεις αυτο που θελεις εως και δωρεαν!

----------


## cult

Καλημερα και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
Αναγκαστικα τραβηξα την κουζινα εξω και ειδα το μοντελο.
Ειναι  το siemens HL 54020/03
βρηκα και το ΜΑνουαλ.
Παρακατω η φωτο της και το λινκ για τα ανταλλακτικα της.
http://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.as...%2f03&mid=4066
Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης δεν ειχα προσεξει οτι η πορτα του θερμοθαλαμου ειναι απο γυαλια (γιατι ειναι ασπρο αδιαφανες).
Θα κοιταξω στην ανακυκλωση χωρις ομως να ειμαι ιδιαιτερα αισιοδοξος..
Γνησιο το αποκλειω (και λογω κοστους).
Στην περιπτωση που καταφυγω στη λυση του τζαμα, τι να προσεξω (πχ να ζητησω πυριμαχω αδιαφανες γυαλι, πως να το κολλησω στο συρταρι κτλ)?

----------

